# Ryanair Dilema - Confirmation email received, but money not taken



## Conshine (26 Aug 2008)

Booked a flight on Ryan Air website.

At card payment point, got an authorisation error.

Tried again, and got the same error.

I thought I would just try later, as my details were correct and the account balance was sufficient - Assumed it was a website problem.

Then I got the confirmation email a few minutes later.

What should I do?

Is there a number I can call where I can make the payment over the phone instead? 

Unfortunately it was only a one way flight - the return leg I booked separately and the card validation worked.

What would you do?


----------



## BOXtheFOX (26 Aug 2008)

The Ryanair website is so bad that I find I have even given up browsing on it.


----------



## webtax (26 Aug 2008)

I would imagine that the website would not have sent the confirmation without processing the payment first - have you checked your credit card statement to see if it has gone through?


----------



## Conshine (26 Aug 2008)

Only the one flight has been charged so far. Am worried that they may get me at the gate... Of course I want to do the honest thing, but will wait and see what happens.


----------



## Up Tipp (26 Aug 2008)

if you have a confirmation email-you are booked on the flight-i think you will find ryanair will debit the money from your account at some stage-if not then thats not your fault-enjoy your flight!


----------



## carolemg (29 Oct 2008)

Hi, the same thing happened to me. Last friday morning I booked return Ryanair flights from glasgow to Paris online for January. Unlike the previous post I had no problems, I received the confirmation email and assumed the money had been taken out of my account until I checked my direct banking yesterday. I contacted my bank and they told me that there was nothing pending and then checked with their card dept. that it had gone thru on their side - not sure what the technical jargon is but my bank told me that when I 'paid' for it ryanair received a confirmation number that they have to use within 48 hours in order to take the money and this time has now lapsed. Also I paid using my solo card - unlike other debit cards the money should come off immediately or within 48 hours. I have also checked my reservation online using the link where u enter your confirmation code and card details and just called Ryanair there to triple check its confirmed!

Not sure what to do lol....any advice would be appreciated! Thanks! 

Carole


----------



## majik (29 Oct 2008)

Up Tipp said:


> if you have a confirmation email-you are booked on the flight-i think you will find ryanair will debit the money from your account at some stage-if not then thats not your fault-enjoy your flight!



Unfortunately it is not as simple as this. Buying a ticket online is a three step process. When you receive your confirmation number this is only a confirmation of your reservation. Your flight still has to be ticketed. 

A flight can only be ticketed when payment has been received or authorised. Ticketing can take from 20mins to 48hrs after you have made your reservation and received your confirmation number. Only when an airline issues an e-ticket and a receipt can you be a assured that you are on the flight. 

I would never presume I was on a flight unless I had at the very least an e-ticket. I have been issued confirmation numbers in the past without being ticketed because there were issues with the payment transaction. Luckily I still kept the reservations at the price I booked at and just payed by a different means.


----------



## lukegriffen (29 Oct 2008)

This happened me a few weeks ago. I think I took too long to enter the Visa details.  So I got the confimation number, but it said "Not Confirmed"  
under it, and got no email.

They didn't debit my a/c.  You could check to see if your reference is valid by going into Manage my booking & View Booking.  If you 
get an error saying invalid reference or something like that, chances are they won't debit your a/c.


----------

